# Tequila is gone!!!! :-(((



## BFB

Tequila is gone, but the good news is , there's plenty of fish left!!! Capt. Shayne.Com brought over the fish from The Chase This, taken during last weekend's trip.


----------



## trapper67

you got me.............lol


----------



## "dotcom"

It's true.. Saw it with my own eyes!!


----------



## "dotcom"

*Tequila is gone!!'*

Boom!!!!


----------



## dbarham

Thanks for the invite Brandon


----------



## jrab

That's a good one


----------



## RUFcaptain

Y'all need to upgrade your tequila, that stuff you have is hangover city. Get a good 100% agave like Cabo or 1800. That fish looks tasty!


----------



## Rotor-trash

My vote is 1800. Good stuff!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Damm, it looks like some good fishing and great eating. My getting back into this thing called work is cramping my style.

I think we can bring back Tequila though









David formerly know as AGF


----------



## GulfCoast1102

I read this twice before it clicked! lol


----------



## Lippy

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I read this twice before it clicked! lol


X2 I was thinking Tequila rig. That may be gone here pretty soon too though. Fish looks very tasty btw.


----------



## mredman1

*Tequila and Sunrise rigs*

I was going to stop at the Sunrise rig the last time I was in the area but I knew it would not be there because it was already dusk.


----------

